# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Sierra Productiva mejora la calidad de vida de 45 mil familias

## Bruno Cillóniz

Afirma Carlos Paredes de la Federación Departamental de Campesinos de Cuzco  _Aplicando tecnologías que combinan lo tradicional con lo moderno en diversas comunidades del interior del país, permitiendo incorporar al mercado a varias miles de familias._   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 02 ago (Agraria.pe).-* El programa Sierra Productiva inició su trabajo en 1994 en la microcuenca de Jabón Mayo, en la provincia de Canas, Cusco, a 4 mil metros sobre el nivel del mar (msnm). Nació de la mano del Instituto para una Alternativa Agraria (IAA) en convenio con la Federación Departamental de Campesinos de Cusco (FDCC) con la intención de desarrollar la pequeña producción nativa e integrarla al mercado. 
El proyecto potenciaría el desarrollo de capacidades humanas y la implementación de tecnologías para lograr que las poblaciones campesinas obtengan seguridad alimentaria, incremento de ingresos, salud y salubridad preventiva y ambientalista, educación productiva emprendedora e ingreso masivo al mercado, contribuyendo así a la dinamización de mercados locales y regionales. 
El asesor de la Federación Departamental de Campesinos de Cuzco, Carlos Paredes, y principal promotor de este proyecto, aclaró que la aplicación de tecnologías que combinan lo tradicional con lo moderno en estas comunidades, permiten incorporar al mercado a varias miles de familias, elevando sus ingresos de manera considerable. 
De una agricultura de autosubsistencia han pasado a cultivar hortalizas usando el riego por aspersión y a mejorar su ganado y producir lácteos con métodos que conjugan la experiencia con innovaciones tecnológicas de bajo costo. Todo esto difundido por los yachachiq, campesinos especializados que enseñan sus propias prácticas, informó. 
Los campesinos usaron semillas para 15 variedades de hortalizas y 4 variedades de pastos. El módulo de riego y semillas tendrían un precio de entre 200 y 500 soles por familia.   *Nuevos proyectos*  
En este décimo sexto año del programa, se están trabajando algunos proyectos en la provincia de Tayacaja (Huancavelica) donde un total de 200 familias de los distritos de Acraquia, Ahuaycha, Daniel Hernández, Pampa y Colcabamba están implementando las tecnologías de Sierra Productiva. 
Asimismo, otras 200 familias estarían implementando las tecnologías en Santiago de Chuco (La Libertad) en la comunidad de Cahuide. Es un proyecto con menos de un año, aclaró Paredes. 
Estas familias construyeron establos y desarrollaron una crianza tecnificada de ganado, cuyes y aves, elaboraron fitotoldos y camas para elaboración de abonos orgánicos. Además, en estos 6 meses se han construido 18 km de muros por su propia voluntad, afirmó, es el aporte de las familias a esta experiencia. 
En cuanto a canales e instalación de tuberías, construyeron alrededor de 100 Km para tener ese sistema de riego tecnificado. Ahora pueden tener pastos verdes y hortalizas todo el año, e incluso una segunda siembra en el mes de abril: papa, maíz, tarwi, cebada, quinua, trigo y habas.  
Este segundo proyecto está siendo financiado por la minera Barrick con aportes voluntarios. 
Un tercer proyecto se está realizando en 4 distritos de Huaytará (Huancavelica) y 3 distritos de Pisco, que están en la ruta del ducto del gas de Camisea. Estamos trabajando con 800 familias que van a implementar las 18 tecnologías de Sierra Productiva. Ya están en la instalación de los sistemas de riego, siembra de pastos, y huertos, aseveró. 
La contribución parte de una empresa que pertenece al consorcio del gas de Camisea SK Energy, a través de su fundación ProSinergy.  
Por otra parte, el coordinador del programa informó sobre una colaboración con el Gobierno Regional de Apurímac para la implementación de riego tecnificado y la instalación de pastos y huertos en 17 de sus distritos (beneficiando a 10 mil familias) y la atención de solicitudes para avanzar en otros lugares. 
Estamos a la espera que el gobierno regional de Junín culmine un proceso de controles de sistema nacional de inversión pública que permitiría trabajar con 15 mil familias, pero esto está demorando más de lo previsto, porque el gobierno nacional y sobre todo el MEF en vez de ayudar coloca trabas, criticó.  *Mejora en la productividad* 
El uso de riego por goteo más preciso que el riego por inundación- ha mejorado los resultados en los cultivos. En un área de 100 m², una familia puede producir unas 15 hortalizas durante todo el año, mejorando su alimentación. 
Asimismo, la mejora en los pastos que antes solo tenían a la lluvia como sustento y producían tres meses al año- puede aumentar la productividad hasta en 50 veces. Se consigue así que el ganado vacuno produzca leche a lo largo de todo el año y se diversifique sus productos, con derivados como yogurt, queso y otros. 
El campesino entra así en el mercado local y regional y puede obtener un ingreso monetario extra, sacándolos de esta forma de la extrema pobreza y de la desnutrición crónica.  *Mejora en la calidad de vida* 
Sierra Productiva contó con la colaboración de la Universidad Católica (PUCP) en la mejora de la calidad de vida de los campesinos a través del filtrado de agua con tecnologías simples y baratas, evitando de esta forma parasitosis y otras enfermedades relacionadas con la salud. 
Asimismo, para evitar las enfermedades relacionadas con problemas respiratorios, se implementaron cocinas mejoradas que evitan la inhalación de humo dentro de la vivienda. 
El programa cuenta con un Grupo de Apoyo que posee personalidades relacionadas con la agricultura, comercio y medio ambiente de la talla de Fernando Cillóniz, Beatriz Boza, Patricia Teullet, Jaime de Althaus, Antonio Brack Egg, Pablo Bustamante Pardo, José Chilmper, Carmen Felipe Morales y Alberto Gonzáles.   *DATOS: *  
  Los yachachiq, una suerte de líderes tecnológicos que imparten sus conocimientos prácticos a otras familias campesinas suman unos 1500 en Cuzco y 150 en otros 6 departamentos donde se ha comenzado a desarrollar este sistema.Temas similares: Día de la Papa: Sierra Exportadora impulsa valor agregado para el tubérculo, inclusión productiva e industrialización de los andes peruanos Artículo: Plan Estratégico de Desarrollo al 2021 incluirá programas de proyecto Sierra Productiva ¡AgroFórum.pe cumplió 2 añitos de vida! AgroRural: Más de 122 mil familias campesinas se beneficiarán con proyecto Sierra Norte Mi Chacra Productiva entregará S/. 1,100 a 9 mil familias rurales para que mejoren producción de alimentos

----------

